# blue LED does not blink



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

hi there. i bought a brand new viper 5904V on line for my 1991 toyota celica two months ago. installed it myself almost everything was ok. i can remote start no problem my blue LED blinks too as well when it's armed but now it doesn't blink at all. i decided to send it back the receiver only and they gave me a brand new receiver. after plug it in my LED still does not blink. need help please on what to do. i can still arm, disarm, remote start no problem except no LED indicator. is there a way on how to fix it or some other way just to have an indicator? 
my other issue after installing the unit two months ago is my interior light does not come on after disarming. what wire should i use and which wire to connect it to. any help is appreciated. thank you


----------



## jprince526 (Oct 31, 2013)

To check the LED indicator, unplug the wire its attached to and use a test light to see if there is power coming from the module. Make sure this is done when the system is armed. If you can confirm power, the LED is bad. Since its brand new, just send that part back for a replacement. You can also get a replacement from ebay for $4, or fix it yourself for under .25c.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

thanks jprince. makes me wonder my transponder works i beleive because i can arm. disarm. remote start the car. also i aready took my transponder back for a replacement but when i connect it to the unit i still don't get the LED to blink


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

i am getting 5 vdc and 2vdc on some of the wires but when i tested the power off the led terminal I don't have power at all. is this something to do with the programming


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

also i want to make this interior light to come on after disarming the unit. it says to use black/white from the control but when i measure the voltage it has 12v constant. how can i make this to work for my 1991 toyota celica


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

i meant to say black/yellow


----------

